# Spots on leaves - What do you think?



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

*We have been having some problems with a few of the ladies. At first we thought it was the nutes so we gave them a flush. Well the problem is still there. We put a few new ladies in which are now 3 weeks into flower with no nutes added and a few of them are showing the same signs. We think it's either water related or heat related. Which brings me to the question. What do you think? *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you check your PH? If its spot on then I'd go look at the Mg fix in Hicks trouble shooter.
Last question. Your not smoking around the grow are ya.


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG...I know you don't have bugs?...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Did you check your PH? If its spot on then I'd go look at the Mg fix in Hicks trouble shooter.
> Last question. Your not smoking around the grow are ya.


*Well since we never had a PH problem before we never got a PH meter. Looks like we are off to the store.   We have always smoked around the grow and never had the problem before so i don't think it's that. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> OMG...I know you don't have bugs?...


*No bugs Hick just brown spots. The strange thing is we use the same water on the plants in veg and they are fine but once we put them into flower bam the brown spots started. This is not all the plants in flower just 3 or 4 out of 15. We put a new bulb in the 400 watt HPS that was 3,000 lumens stronger. Do you think that could be it? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 1, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We have been having some problems with a few of the ladies. At first we thought it was the nutes so we gave them a flush. Well the problem is still there. We put a few new ladies in which are now 3 weeks into flower with no nutes added and a few of them are showing the same signs. We think it's either water related or heat related. Which brings me to the question. What do you think? *


Hey Bro, I have a couple of questions.

1. Is the water you use chlorinated? If so, some plants will show a Mg deficiency because of over chlorination. A teaspoon of Epsom salts will prove that right if it's the case. Several things can cause Mg deficiency. I would try my next watering with a teaspoon in a gallon and see what happens. It will improve within 24 hours if that's it.

2. I know you've checked for pests. Have you found any? Sure looks like mite damage, but also like 20 other things.

3. Are these plants outside of the breeze from your fans? If so, maybe heat, like you thought?

4. Under watering will also do that, but I can't see you doing that with your experience.

5. Ozone damage can look like that as well. If you use an Ozone generator, the plants nearest to it might look like that.

Out of any of them, the chlorine poisoning is my best guess. It looks exactly like that. For it to only affect select plants doesn't make any sense to me though.

Jeeez man, I'm going to ask around and see if anyone I know as growers has experienced this with your variables.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> For it to only affect select plants doesn't make any sense to me though.


 
Hey bro. Is it just certain strains or certain clones doing it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Is the water you use chlorinated? If so, some plants will show a Mg deficiency because of over chlorination. A teaspoon of Epsom salts will prove that right if it's the case. Several things can cause Mg deficiency. I would try my next watering with a teaspoon in a gallon and see what happens. It will improve within 24 hours if that's it.
> 
> ...


*Whats up Stoney Bud. *

*1) Yes our water is chlorinated.*
*2) Checked for bugs and we don't have any*
*3) Yes we are watering *
*4) No ozone generator*

*Stoney Bud the strange thing is we water the same plants in veg with the same water and they have no spots. The spots only show after being in flower. Gonna get some Epsom salt and a PH meter today and see if we can't figure this out. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Stoney Bud. *
> 
> *1) Yes our water is chlorinated.*
> 
> ...


Man, I hate it when something weird happens like this.

Like Mutt said, is it only with a particular strain or set of clones? Are the plants all on one side of the grow? Anything at all that links the damaged plants?

I'll bet you've already asked these same questions to yourself...


----------



## skunk (Dec 4, 2006)

hey i got a question why isnt this thread finished. and what was the cure if any.


----------



## Alvarez (Dec 4, 2006)

Was a solution found for this problem... I have the same problem with a dominantly sativa plant and am curious if you found a cure. Mine is also only in one plant and it didnt begin until well into flowering. Its the exact same problem and this is the only place ive found that someone has this trouble also... A remedy would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## KADE (Dec 4, 2006)

Alvarez said:
			
		

> Was a solution found for this problem... I have the same problem with a dominantly sativa plant and am curious if you found a cure. Mine is also only in one plant and it didnt begin until well into flowering. Its the exact same problem and this is the only place ive found that someone has this trouble also... A remedy would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


 
#1 check for mites!! bottom of the leaves... and SUPER SMALL.. like so small u gotta get your face all up into the leaf to see.

Chlorine can be helped w/ a lil epsom salts... someone on here will know the rite dosage.


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 10, 2006)

hello all, just a lurker that decided to post..lol...

I've had similar looking issues and I still haven't come to a specific resolution.

setup for reference:

aeroflo aeroponics setup.
1K hps light 
GH nutes
plenty of circulation
exhaust system controlls rooms temp to 80F at most
co2 injection sys that runs 1200ppm co2
dehumidifier that keeps room between 50-60% humidity
currently ph is now floating from 6.5 down to 6 then adjusted up. Checked at very least every 24 hours. Usually twice a day.
Nutrient strength... tough call on this. My water TDS is at 220. If I were to follow the GH flora series guideline my TDS would be way over 2000. (way to high) I've been running the girls at 1500-1600. I've just arrived at 21 days into flowering. The spots that TBG has shown are just starting to appear. This is the third time I've come up with this issue and haven't nailed it down yet. For me, it starts in the center of the room and works it's way around. I assumed it may be a heat issue due to the problem starting in the center and working out. Tough call. My light is approx 20 inches from the canopy and it is also on a mover so it's never over top of any one plant for to long. (less than a minute at any one point)

I do use chlorinated water but I've been told that chlorine is unstable and leaves the resivoir over a short time and gasses into the air. truth???

The spotting doesn't seem to be a nute burn since the tips seem o.k. as well as the fact that it's not 100% through all the plants yet. Keeping in mind though that with aeroponics things move rapidly and in a few days I may change my tune.

My previous attempts that had the same results I ran the ph between 5.7 and 6.3 I was hoping that my issue was with the lower ph. It seems that my girls have gotten farther (21 days) before the problem arose but it's back and I'm unsure what to try.

I'm leaning on flushing everything. I use botanicare's clearex for a res flush. Run it at 10ml/gal for about 40 minutes. Basically when the tds quits creeping and stabilizes. I will reduce my nutes even further as I still have a lush green and they don't seem to be lacking. I will also try some epsom salts. I may go a little less than the tsp/gal just to see if I notice any difference. 

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KADE (Dec 10, 2006)

When flowering you'd want your PH lower then what you currently have... 5.4-5.6... that little bit of difference woudln't do what you are saying tho.

If your tap has chlorine... just let the water sit for a day or two uncovered. This allows the chlorine to evaporate off.

Is your res nice n aerated? 

You do flush every so often rite? Changing the nutes up n everything?

Check your spray nozzles... the reason I changed from underneath spraying to top drip is cuz they like to clog up.

When you are done your grow and all the plants are cut down n cleaned up n stuff... put a 10% bleach solution through your whole hydro system... that'll clean up all the salts and kill off any bad bacteria/germs.

and always check for bugs... no matter if u checked 5 times b4... should be done every couple days.... bugs multiply inside 100x then when they r outside.


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 10, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> When flowering you'd want your PH lower then what you currently have... 5.4-5.6... that little bit of difference woudln't do what you are saying tho.


 
That's what I did when I was in rockwool but in the aeroflo with hydroton I got some ph frying and leaf damage anywhere 5.8 or below.



			
				KADE said:
			
		

> Is your res nice n aerated?


 
plenty of water agitation along with small bubbles when the water falls from the tubes to the resiviour.



			
				KADE said:
			
		

> You do flush every so often rite? Changing the nutes up n everything?


 
every five to seven days I drain system completely. I mix up 20 gallons of clearex salt leaching mix. 10 ml per gallon and run it until the tds quits rising from the leached salts and tds. I then drain and rinse system. Then I fill system with approx 40 gallons of nutes and have a pump within the res for stirring things up. 



			
				KADE said:
			
		

> Check your spray nozzles... the reason I changed from underneath spraying to top drip is cuz they like to clog up.


 
understood. I have a few sites without anything in them so a visual check is easy. After each harvest the system comes completely apart and the misters are flushed and "poked" to verify no build up is hapenning.

I haven't run the bleach mix through everything but I do get the system as "next to new" as possible between uses. I would rather take my time and "do it right" than rush and run into other odd problems.

The actual leaf problem I have (or at least have had in the past) doesn't kill the crop but I'm sure I'm losing some quality. It keeps my head doing fine but I would like to see a perfect green throughout the whole process. 

Part of me thinks that it's the nutes being to strong but it's not a burn like I've seen before. I've overfert before and got the distinct leaf tip burn. As you can see by TBG's pix this is a bit more sporadic in where it effects the leaf.

This is my third try to avoid this issue and I only change one or two variables each grow to try and figure it out without confusing myself even more.lol

Thanks for any information and help.  I will double time look over my garden for any pests.

*edit* Took another VERY close look and there is no pest contamination on these beautys.

Perhaps I should move my ph closer to the range stated. I take a reasonably long break between crops and my notes said the problem was worse when it was below 5.8 but perhaps it's a combination of over fert/ph.


----------



## KADE (Dec 10, 2006)

Well imho everything sounds 100% okay and basically what I'm doing. The only thing I don't do is flush every week w/ a solution.. I just use proper phed plain water.... and I don't have chlorine water outta my tap.

The "old" thinking was 5.8-6.2ph for hydro which is 100% ok, i've been doin it for years.... but I've been reading a lot of things.. and I've found that (at least for the nutes i'm using) I'm sposed to have 5.6-5.8 during veg.... and 5.4-5.6 flowering... but as long as there isn't huge swings back and forth all the time it isnt a problem at all. As long as I'm between 5.4-6.0 i don't bother adjusting.


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm,

Perhaps I'm just leaning my ph in the wrong direction. It's a bummer to see the spots come on my third week of flowering each time. Tonight I'm picking up a 44 gallon brute garbage can from lowes to use as a holding tank so my chlorinated h2o has time to settle and let the chlorine evaporate. I'll also pick up some epsom salts and use a light amount to see for any changes.

We'll see, perhaps I should just use the "settled" tap water and a light nute change. leave the epsom salts for the "next" step to see what's really going on.

I will also say this. I've been thinking that it may be some lockout of phosphorus and this is why. Each day I check my nutes and as previously stated I try and keep the res between 6 and 6.5  Each day I need to add about 40-60ml of genhydro liquid raise. I pour it in very slowly right into the spot where my agitation pump is working the hardest. I've read that using lots of raise "sodium bicarb..." can essentually lock out phosphorous. If I decide to let my ph float in the 5.5-5.8 range I will without question be using quite a bit less raise in my res.

hmmm, so many what if's....


----------



## joegrow22 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey TBG,
Have your plants gotten better?  If not, it seems to me that it could simply be a genetic deficit.  You didn't say whether it was a specific strain or not, but  Is it getting worse?


----------



## johnnybuds (Mar 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Stoney Bud. *
> 
> *1) Yes our water is chlorinated.*
> *2) Checked for bugs and we don't have any*
> ...






What was it TBG???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*Never found out what it was. Just let the plant grow.  :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

Have to add it to the x files. Moulder and Scully investigate to see if there is any connection between the recent alien abductions and the spots on TBG's leaves :rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY TGB ,


looks like it could be boron dif. did the problem fix itself? 
another ? did you ever adment with lime?

j/w bro  if i ever run across it id like to know what you did to fix it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2008)

*Never fixed the problem TOA but the plants are long gone now and smoked up. :hubba: *


			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> HEY TGB ,
> 
> 
> looks like it could be boron dif. did the problem fix itself?
> ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

werd


----------

